# physical box configuration



## Hawk (Mar 25, 2013)

I've been getting many compliments on my netbook's setup, so I decided to share my idea with the FreeBSD community. Post other pictures and ideas you're proud of.





I first had the issue with the the internal wireless (I now avoid Broadcom devices). I decided to go with a dongle but didn't want it hanging off the side. I was also carrying several usb devices, so I got the velcro idea from the Army to make a more modular netbook yet stable enough so the hdd wouldn't be jarred around. Of course I had to avoid peripherals covering the logo.


----------



## fonz (Mar 25, 2013)

Neat. I don't like velcro on skydiving equipment, but it does have its uses and you've shown a nice one.


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 25, 2013)

I like your idea of â€‹â€‹how to leverage the Army materiel, such example shows how can be reutilized for particular needs :beer






Some time ago, I painted the computer case, and this is the result.


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 26, 2013)

I have not yet finished tuning my computer case (is all a relic) :stud

PS. If anyone has any suggestion, I'm all eyes.


----------



## Aaron_VanAlstine (Mar 27, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> I like your idea of â€‹â€‹how to leverage the Army materiel, such example shows how can be reutilized for particular needs :beer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very good. The Sturmtiger is a nice touch. :e


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for your comment, I hope finish it in my freetime, probably in summer


----------

